# Form 80 Employment history



## lori (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi.
I need help wth this tricky one!
My brother in law, 64 years old, is applying for a Temporary Contributory Parent Visa. Between 1967 and 1980 he was in Australia and he changed jobs a number of times. For a short time he was also unemployed and getting unemployment benefits. He has no memory of the exact dates and no written records, only approximates dates - he remembers the year in some cases but certainly not the month.
Is there any way to get more precise information,? Would the Taxation Office have records and would they be available after over 30 years? How would Immigration check? And what about the old Unemployment Office - is there any way to get information since it does not exist as such any more?
He is worried about not being able to give acceptable answers on the form.
Can someone please give advice?


----------



## Whitney (Jan 4, 2013)

I have no idea how to chase up dates although those sound like some great ways to try. For any dates that he is unsure of he can add a note on the 'additional information' page saying that he doesn't have a record of the exact dates and the ways that he attempted to find the missing info. If he doesn't know the answer all he can do is provide as much info as possible and say he doesn't remember the rest.


----------



## lori (Aug 4, 2013)

Whitney said:


> I have no idea how to chase up dates although those sound like some great ways to try. For any dates that he is unsure of he can add a note on the 'additional information' page saying that he doesn't have a record of the exact dates and the ways that he attempted to find the missing info. If he doesn't know the answer all he can do is provide as much info as possible and say he doesn't remember the rest.


Thanks Whitney.
I wonder if Immigration really expects applicants to go back that far in time!
Any other suggestions or advice?


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

I would agree with Whitney. DIAC is reasonable and I think would understand that records and memory from that far back may be incomplete. The Additional Info page is the best place to put notes and other info relating to how you completed certain parts of the form.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## lori (Aug 4, 2013)

MarkNortham said:


> I would agree with Whitney. DIAC is reasonable and I think would understand that records and memory from that far back may be incomplete. The Additional Info page is the best place to put notes and other info relating to how you completed certain parts of the form.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mark Northam


Thank you again for the prompt answer Mark!
A couple of the companies he worked for still exist but they obviously have no records of those years anymore, or so they say...!
I wonder if calling the Taxation Office would be a total waste of time.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Might shed some light on it - at least in the USA, the Social Security office has quite extensive records going back decades.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## lori (Aug 4, 2013)

MarkNortham said:


> Might shed some light on it - at least in the USA, the Social Security office has quite extensive records going back decades.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mark Northam


That's interesting. I will make a couple of phone calls then. 
Thanks


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Yes - if not the Taxation Office, then another government agency might. As Mark said, in the US it's Social Security. They track your work/wages/income so they can determine how much to give you in old age benefit once you're past a certain age. Maybe there's another agency like that there?


----------



## brethart (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I m new to this forum. I would like to inform you that I have already lodged my 189 visa application and the CO has been allocated recently.

A query just popped up in my mind & I just thought of asking you.

Actually,I was asked by the administrative team to submit Form 80 which I did. In form 80 q.47 "employment history" I have only disclosed my work experience related to my nominated occupation & skipped out the employment that I was not claiming points for, within 10 years period.

I completed my education in the U.K where I did part-time odd job in a company (irrelevant) while studying in order to ease expenditures load. Afterwards, upon completion of my degree I came back to my home country & gained professional work experience here.

However, in form 80 "employment details" the period (from/till) when I worked for the organization abroad (part-time employment), I have declared myself as "unemployed, supported by parents". The reason for being unable to provide evidence of that employment apart from the experience letter.

Therefore, I m stuck here with a terrible situation & would truly appreciate if you may answer three (3) of my queries:

1) Was I required to mentioned part-time employment (While studying) too in the form 80??? Currently, I only got experience letter for that job and won't be able to provide payslips, tax docs.

2) Is there any mutual agreement between DIBP and UKBA/Inland Revenue to find out the employment I am not disclosing. Are CO particularly keen in this area while making decision about the visa?

3) Suppose I was required to disclose even Part-time employments too, what options do I currently have in order to save myself, before its too late?

Apart from this, I have been honest throughout & have tried to disclose every single matter in my visa application correctly & hence,never meant to fool DIBP. The only reason why I didn't mention this part-time employment was coz it was non-relevant,part-time and I could not provide complete evidences pertaining to that employment.

Your prompt response shall be extremely appreciated.

Thanks in advance mate.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi Brethart,
On form 80, you're supposed to provide complete background information regardless of whether the experience is relevant to your visa. So yes, you should have told them about all your employment history as best you can.

If it were me, I'd probably email my CO to advise them you've just realised you have completed form 80 incorrectly, apologise for misunderstanding what was required and stressing that you didn't intend to omit information. If you can complete it quickly enough, in the email I'd include a completed form 1023 Notification of Incorrect Answers - http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1023.pdf.

If it will take you some time to accumulate the information (you probably don't need to include payslips and other evidence of employment, since I think the form 80 is more to provide a picture of your background) then I'd advise your CO of a date you will provide it. But I'd contact them quickly to advise them of the error so they don't think you've tried to deliberately mislead them.


----------



## brethart (Nov 14, 2013)

*Bonjour!*

Hi maggie-may24,

Thank u very much indeed for a prompt reply. I truly appreciate your detailed response, its quite informative.

It seems that u r right!!! and I better fill out a form 1023 & inform CO before she herself finds out about it.

Fortunately, I m taking services from MARA consultant who prepared & lodged my visa application, therefore, I would be discussing this scenario with him shortly.

Thanx once again dear.

God Bless U.

Regards,
Bret Hart


----------



## brethart (Nov 14, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> Yes - if not the Taxation Office, then another government agency might. As Mark said, in the US it's Social Security. They track your work/wages/income so they can determine how much to give you in old age benefit once you're past a certain age. Maybe there's another agency like that there?


Dear College Girl,

I would appreciate your valuable advice too on the below mentioned scenario:

I have already lodged my 189 visa application and the CO has been allocated. Actually,I was asked by the administrative team to submit Form 80 which I did.

In form 80 q.47 "employment history" I have only disclosed my work experience related to my nominated occupation & skipped out the employment that I was not claiming points for, within 10 years period.

I completed my education in the U.K where I did part-time odd job in a company (irrelevant) while studying in order to ease expenditures load. Afterwards, upon completion of my degree I came back to my home country & gained professional work experience here.

However, in form 80 "employment details" the period (from/till) when I worked for the organization abroad (part-time employment), I have declared myself as "unemployed, supported by parents". The reason for being unable to provide evidence of that employment apart from the experience letter.

Therefore, I m stuck here with a terrible situation & would truly appreciate if you may answer three (3) of my queries:

1) Was I required to mentioned part-time employment (While studying) too in the form 80??? Currently, I only got experience letter for that job and won't be able to provide payslips, tax docs.

2) Is there any mutual agreement between DIBP and UKBA/Inland Revenue to find out the employment I am not disclosing. Are CO particularly keen in this area while making decision about the visa?

3) Suppose I was required to disclose even Part-time employments too, what options do I currently have in order to save myself, before its too late?

Apart from this, I have been honest throughout & have tried to disclose every single matter in my visa application correctly & hence,never meant to fool DIBP. The only reason why I didn't mention this part-time employment was coz it was non-relevant,part-time and I could not provide complete evidences pertaining to that employment.

Cheers,
Bret Hart


----------



## brethart (Nov 14, 2013)

*Hola!*



MarkNortham said:


> I would agree with Whitney. DIAC is reasonable and I think would understand that records and memory from that far back may be incomplete. The Additional Info page is the best place to put notes and other info relating to how you completed certain parts of the form.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mark Northam


Dear Mark,

I have taken point of view of many, but would appreciate your recommendation too on the below mentioned scenario:

I have already lodged my 189 visa application and the CO has been allocated. Actually,I was asked by the administrative team to submit Form 80 which I did. In form 80 q.47 "employment history" I have only disclosed my work experience related to my nominated occupation & skipped out the employment that I was not claiming points for, within 10 years period.

I completed my education in the U.K where I did part-time odd job in a company (irrelevant) while studying in order to ease expenditures load. Afterwards, upon completion of my degree I came back to my home country & gained professional work experience here.

However, in form 80 "employment details" the period (from/till) when I worked for the organization abroad (part-time employment), I have declared myself as "unemployed, supported by parents". The reason for being unable to provide evidence of that employment apart from the experience letter.

Therefore, I m stuck here with a terrible situation & would truly appreciate if you may answer three (3) of my queries:

1) Was I required to mentioned part-time employment (While studying) too in the form 80??? Currently, I only got experience letter for that job and won't be able to provide payslips, tax docs.

2) Is there any mutual agreement between DIBP and UKBA/Inland Revenue to find out the employment I am not disclosing. Are CO particularly keen in this area while making decision about the visa?

3) Suppose I was required to disclose even Part-time employments too, what options do I currently have in order to save myself, before its too late?

Apart from this, I have been honest throughout & have tried to disclose every single matter in my visa application correctly & hence,never meant to fool DIBP. The only reason why I didn't mention this part-time employment was coz it was non-relevant,part-time and I could not provide complete evidences pertaining to that employment.


Cheers,
Bret Hart


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Bret, Maggie gave you the correct answer yesterday. There's nothing more I can add to her advice to you - you need to do what she recommended.


----------



## brethart (Nov 14, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> Bret, Maggie gave you the correct answer yesterday. There's nothing more I can add to her advice to you - you need to do what she recommended.


I totally agree with Maggie. Just wanted to hear your viewpoint.

Anyways, thanx alot!


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Bret -

Would have to agree with the other posters - "all employment" is the language used on the form, so that's what to include.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## brethart (Nov 14, 2013)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Bret -
> 
> Would have to agree with the other posters - "all employment" is the language used on the form, so that's what to include.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mark,

Appreciate your rapid response.

Luckily, my agent is MARA registered. I will be sorting out this with him today.

Thank u all for your suggestions!

Regards,
Bret Hart


----------

